# Ambulance Written test for CA



## carmbrust50 (Mar 12, 2012)

I read the handbook, I am just looking for some extra practice before I take my written test. I know AMR used to have a sample test but I don't think they have it anymore. Does anybody know of any. Sites or anything with some questions and maybe answers? Thanks!


----------



## caliboosted (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.flashcardexchange.com/flashcards/view/1556674


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 13, 2012)

Same link as above. And yes the questions and answers are still the same as the ones on that guide.


----------



## caliboosted (Mar 13, 2012)

Good luck on "celebration of learning"
You'll be fine.


----------



## duncklee5 (Apr 12, 2012)

Your this effort definitely one day take you at the top,dont be disappoint many ways are their for preparation of your papers just keep concentrate on your studies.I have some more links for your help hope you find this informative.


----------



## jnsangel33 (Apr 14, 2012)

carmbrust50 said:


> I read the handbook, I am just looking for some extra practice before I take my written test. I know AMR used to have a sample test but I don't think they have it anymore. Does anybody know of any. Sites or anything with some questions and maybe answers? Thanks!



  No, they don't.  I just checked it myself because I am also about to take my written test.  I was trying to find any extra help I can get as well......


----------



## carmbrust50 (Apr 15, 2012)

*I passed*

The link above worked great. Thanks guys! And for those who are going to take it know all these questions plus there are some I never heard of. Mostly operations type stuff. Know how much Oxygen is needed to respond to a call!


----------



## jnsangel33 (Apr 16, 2012)

carmbrust50 said:


> The link above worked great. Thanks guys! And for those who are going to take it know all these questions plus there are some I never heard of. Mostly operations type stuff. Know how much Oxygen is needed to respond to a call!



CONGRATS ON PASSING THE TEST!!!!  I have the flashcard link saved to my computer and a date set for my physical which gives me a time frame to have my book read two or three times by and these questions studied!!!  Thanks for the advice on what to study for.  GOOD LUCK TO YOU!!!!


----------

